# July Acquisitions



## browning806 (Sep 4, 2007)

Pulled the trigger on BB Black Calf Tassel Loafers. 25% sale + 15% for opening a BB charge card.

They fit like a glove! I can't believe I didn't find Alden shoes sooner.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

^enjoy wearing


----------



## anglophile23 (Jan 25, 2007)

Today I recieved a MOP cufflinks from Kent Wang and a MOP stud set form the 40's from ebay. 

Now all I need is a formal bow tie and my DJ from the tailors and I'm good to go with Black Tie


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

All on the way from internet-land:

Vintage silk top hat









Vintage gold-filled watch chain









New "Leather Albert" watch strap









New MOP/silver cufflinks


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^How did the top hat work out?


----------



## TommyDawg (Jan 6, 2008)

Lot of 15 pocket squares for $9.99 off ebay! All were silk, appeared to have rolled edges. Quality of silk was ok, not great. All good colors and patterns. Good enough to peek out of my jacket pockets!
Tom


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

AlanC said:


> ^How did the top hat work out?


It's labeled 7 1/2, my size, but it's tight. I don't know if there's a hope of stretching it or not.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Well, you might ought to sell it to a 7 3/8...

:biggrin2:


----------



## swb120 (Aug 9, 2005)

I couldn't resist these Brooks Bros. Peal brown perforated cap toes at $159 on ebay (espec. after being sorely tempted by BB's brown Peal cap toes on clearance at 240). Bad photo, but I can't wait to get 'em:


----------



## randomdude (Jun 4, 2007)

Polo outlet khakis. WOW! 

I can't find the thread where someone said that these khakis were outrageously good. It's true! Substantial fabric, slimmer through the leg but not at the waist (key for me), and I absolutely love the dark khaki color (it reads "New Ghurka" on the tag). All other khakis are now spoiled for me. 

I'm ordering 3 from the outlet and having them cuffed. Seriously, these khakis are just incredible. Only $35!


----------



## ds23pallas (Aug 22, 2006)

*Polo Rugby Jackets*

All Polo Rugby, all new, and all for $250. Nothing short of a miracle given pricing of clothing in Canada. From left to right: poplin, seersucker, madras, striped Oxford cloth, chino.


----------



## Green3 (Apr 8, 2008)

ds23pallas said:


> All Polo Rugby, all new, and all for $250. Nothing short of a miracle given pricing of clothing in Canada. From left to right: poplin, seersucker, madras, striped Oxford cloth, chino.


What store, pray tell?


----------



## cvac (Aug 6, 2006)

A number of inexpensive (all $4-$10 each) ebayed silk ties, all 3-3.5" wide, all NOS except the Southwicks, and one NOS Huntington OCBD. The Loper and Martinetti aren't too trad, I know, but I like them.

Gant

https://img501.imageshack.us/my.php?image=11b41fk5.jpg

Southwick

https://img155.imageshack.us/my.php?image=c87b1av2.gif

Hardy Amies

https://img362.imageshack.us/my.php?image=c0e41qc7.jpg

Bert Pulitzer (linen)

https://img155.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ba651xm9.jpg

Don Loper

https://img362.imageshack.us/my.php?image=b97a1ve5.jpg

Jonathan Lake

https://img362.imageshack.us/my.php?image=20641sg7.jpg

Hardy Amies (looks a bit orangish in person - I really like this one)

https://img205.imageshack.us/my.php?image=98c41sk5.jpg

Southwick

https://img510.imageshack.us/my.php?image=64c41rb1.gif

Briar

https://img291.imageshack.us/my.php?image=00601zp1.jpg

Huntington

https://img291.imageshack.us/my.php?image=28d41az0.jpg

Jonathan Lake

https://img510.imageshack.us/my.php?image=5fd61vc5.jpg

Jonathan Lake

https://img299.imageshack.us/my.php?image=5f561fn6.jpg

Briar

https://img509.imageshack.us/my.php?image=c90011awr6.jpg

Briar

https://img177.imageshack.us/my.php?image=c89381arq6.jpg

Martinetti

https://img144.imageshack.us/my.php?image=c90398axu3.jpg

https://img228.imageshack.us/my.php?image=67b41xc5.jpg


----------



## SCsailor (Jul 2, 2008)

Orvis grosgrain ribbon watch - en route. It looks like the regular field watch but comes with 5 grosgrain bands. This is apparently a new item, at least it was not available on the Orvis site until recently. Also picked up Southwick and BB sportcoats courtesy of Ebay.


----------



## ds23pallas (Aug 22, 2006)

Green3 said:


> What store, pray tell?


Winners, of all places. I went in looking for shoe trees. I didn't see any of those but I did blunder upon a load of Polo Rugby stuff from Macy's (!). There were also some Allen Edmonds shoes (I looked for the model name but could not find it). They were leather soled, brown, split toe. Nice, but only in size 9 (too small for me). They were all brand new, and only $100.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Jul 3, 2008)

AE Park Ave's in Merlot. BB blue/white stripe pinpoint oxford straight collar. Huntington OCBD


----------



## Cleveland Brown (Feb 13, 2006)

*White saddles*

I went to J&M. They are having a big sale, and I bought some white nubuc saddles for $59 plus tax. I really like them for that price. They also have a loafer and a wing tip. I think it is called the Braeden or some such.

For $60, you can't go wrong for a nice pair of summer shoes.


----------



## Halifax (Jun 14, 2007)

ds23pallas said:


> Winners, of all places. I went in looking for shoe trees. I didn't see any of those but I did blunder upon a load of Polo Rugby stuff from Macy's (!). There were also some Allen Edmonds shoes (I looked for the model name but could not find it). They were leather soled, brown, split toe. Nice, but only in size 9 (too small for me). They were all brand new, and only $100.


What part of Canada are you in, and may I say please send some of that good stuff down to your Atlantic brothers.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

My first MTM southwick blazer from Izzy @ LS. Loro Piana worsted wool, woodbridge model (slim version of douglas), soft lapel roll, "super jpress" shoulders, patch and flap side pockets, welted stitches, and dual vents! For a very reasonable price, which is less than the BB off the rack blazer retail price...


----------



## cvac (Aug 6, 2006)

Please post pics when it's done. I've never seen a dual vented sack, but since I prefer dual vents I'm curious about this one. Sounds like you got a very good deal too.



Untilted said:


> My first MTM southwick blazer from Izzy @ LS. Loro Piana worsted wool, woodbridge model (slim version of douglas), soft lapel roll, "super jpress" shoulders, patch and flap side pockets, welted stitches, and dual vents! For a very reasonable price, which is less than the BB off the rack blazer retail price...


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

will do, cvac.


----------



## Georgia (Aug 26, 2007)

Stepped in to J Crew - big clearance sale:

1. Pink uni-striped OCBD (finally found one...)
2. Grey socks w/ red badminton racket & shuttlecock
3. Green/Navy/Cream nylon watch strap


----------



## Beefeater (Jun 2, 2007)

Cleveland Brown said:


> I went to J&M. They are having a big sale, and I bought some white nubuc saddles for $59 plus tax. I really like them for that price. They also have a loafer and a wing tip. I think it is called the Braeden or some such.
> 
> For $60, you can't go wrong for a nice pair of summer shoes.


Good call, got the same ones this past weekend.


----------



## djl (Feb 6, 2006)

Untilted said:


> My first MTM southwick blazer from Izzy @ LS. Loro Piana worsted wool, woodbridge model (slim version of douglas), soft lapel roll, "super jpress" shoulders, patch and flap side pockets, welted stitches, and dual vents! For a very reasonable price, which is less than the BB off the rack blazer retail price...


Congrats! I've gotten two H. Freeman suits from Izzy, and the Southwick Woodbridge will be my next. Please let us know how it turns out.


----------



## swb120 (Aug 9, 2005)

Was hunting through Brooks Bros. last week, during their clearance sale, and was looking at their poplin suits. I had been meaning to buy one for some time, but just haven't seen anything that made me want to pull the trigger. There, alone among the racks of darted, 2 button, pleated suits, was a true BB sack poplin, 3/2, flat front pants. It was on clearance for $199. I had to order it from another store to get my size...only about 6 left in the country! Made in Thailand, rather than in the US, but I'm excited nonetheless.


----------



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

Got this sportcoat in the apricot color for $105.



Also bought 2 XMI OCBDs from STP. They were $38 so I'm guessing they will be sport shirts for football games this fall and not dress shirts.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Surprises are always nice...knowing how much I like my LL Bean Old Maine Hunting boots, the wife gifted me yesterday with a pair of the Bean Hunting mocs (low quarter shoe w/three eyelets). They are a bit more convenient to pull on for those unscheduled jaunts through the wet grass in the morning or after a rain!


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

nolan50410 said:


> Also bought 2 XMI OCBDs from STP. They were $38 so I'm guessing they will be sport shirts for football games this fall and not dress shirts.


I don't understand. Price paid determines how and when they can be worn?


----------



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

I'm assuming they won't be great quality since they are fairly cheap and I've never heard of XMI making an OCBD, much less a good one. I have 2 XMI herringbone spread collar shirts that I love. The material is beautiful and they fit just right. I'm hoping the OCBDs are a good buy while expecting them to be mediocre. I just needed some to wear casually this fall so I pulled the trigger.


----------



## jbmcb (Sep 7, 2005)

A pair of black A&E Brentwoods for more formal occasions. They are replacing my old Cole Haan oxfords which now fit like a vice for some reason.

A charcoal stripe Brooks sack jacket off eBay, as well as a gray J. Press summer jacket from mack.


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

nolan50410 said:


> I'm assuming they won't be great quality since they are fairly cheap and I've never heard of XMI making an OCBD, much less a good one. I have 2 XMI herringbone spread collar shirts that I love. The material is beautiful and they fit just right. I'm hoping the OCBDs are a good buy while expecting them to be mediocre. I just needed some to wear casually this fall so I pulled the trigger.


Ah. Why not go with something like LLB or LE at almost half the price? Just curious.


----------



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

wnh said:


> Ah. Why not go with something like LLB or LE at almost half the price? Just curious.


I'm just taking a chance to see if they are as good as my other XMI shirts. My last 2 Bean purchases have been nightmares. One sent the wrong size and the other came 3 weeks after I placed the order.

I have several OCBDs from different makers, each with its own purpose. I'm not crazy about any particular brand yet, although Brooks Brothers seems to be the best overall. I just don't buy much from BB anymore.


----------



## HL Poling and Sons (Mar 24, 2006)

Couldn't help but brag about this one:

Picked up this suit in navy:

https://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Me...essshirts/linensuiting/PRDOVR~91064/91064.jsp

100% linen, 3B, narrow lapels, trim cut jacket and pants. Will put a 2" cuff on the no-break trou and wear it with a white tab collar and repp tie.

The best part? Got the whole kit for 84 scoots. Say what you will about J. Crew value-for-dollar, this is a great deal.

HL


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

Two BB OCBD shirts, a LL Bean short-sleeve shirt, and a terrific BB Makers summer tie, all from wnh through the Thrift Exchange! 

I think I should note that he actually went out of his way to return to a thrift store to pick up the shirts for me, and then sent them on at cost--so a*very* hearty THANK YOU to him!


----------



## SCsailor (Jul 2, 2008)

*more acquisitions*

I just scored a BB gingham sportcoat and pair of black gucci bit loafers on ebay this week. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

HL Poling and Sons said:


> Couldn't help but brag about this one:
> 
> Picked up this suit in navy:
> 
> ...


Sounds like a bargain where'd you find it for that price?

How are the shoulders?
I heard they were fairly broad and padded.
Be sure and post some pics.


----------



## HL Poling and Sons (Mar 24, 2006)

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Sounds like a bargain where'd you find it for that price?
> 
> How are the shoulders?
> I heard they were fairly broad and padded.
> Be sure and post some pics.


Stroke of luck, really. I'd been following the suit for a few weeks on their website, waiting for it to go on sale (it definitely is not worth the money at full freight), but it never did.

I was in my local J. Crew and saw that, not only were they massively marked down, but that there was an additional 30% off the marked-down price.

The store didn't have my size in stock, so I asked the manager to call the catalogue to order and ask if they would honor the store's price and they agreed (excellent customer service).

As for the shoulders, there's really very minimal padding in them (less than anything I have from Press or Brooks) and they aren't broad at all. Just soft and natural.

I'll post pictures when the suit is ready to wear.

HL


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

Thanks.

I can attest to J.Crew's fine customer service--nothing short of amazing.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Two pairs of Allen Edmonds Park Avenues (black and merlot) from the recent Nordstrom sale, a half-dozen monogrammed*** broadcloth boxers from LE, and a Brooks Brothers "Makers" 100% wool tie (thrifted for practically nothing, looks like new).

***I figured, "what the hell"...it might help identify me if I'm ever in an accident.


----------



## Preu Pummel (Feb 5, 2008)

Just got a pair of dirty bucks by Allen Edmonds on Ebay for $60. I love that site. Didn;t even know they made bucks.


----------



## farrago (Apr 27, 2006)

*Some New Shirts*

Out of curiosity, I picked up 3 Brookscool button downs during the sale.

They are meant to serve those occasions where I might need a shirt in a pinch, when all others are in the wash.

I am neither impressed nor critical. They are what they are. Do they breathe? Well, yes, but not any better than my untreated cotton shirts. They are "cooler" than the regular non-irons. I did buy a Brooks non-iron shirt about seven years ago. It is finally showing signs of softening as well as wear along the cuffs, despite being worn infrequently.

After reading a story in today's Seattle PI about fabric softeners and researching what Brooks did to create the no iron shirt, I wonder about all the chemical treatments the fiber or fabric endures and what it means to the wearer. (The ability of the shirt to breathe has been increased, apparently, by a treatment of fabric softener. And yet the care instructions advise not to subject the shirt to fabric softener...)

Eventually I was left to wonder what sort of quality the shirts might have been if Brooks hadn't bothered to dose 'em with polymers.

Being a nostalgic sort, I recall that Brooks used to offer summer weight oxfords back in the '80s. Ah, the halcyon days when giants used to roam the face of the earth...

On a separate note, I finally got my tailor to produce something of a Brooks knock-off. I took receipt of a plain, cotton broadcloth button down sans stuffing or fusing in the collar and cuffs. Slouch City, here I come.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

Crazy lucky day...

My local thriftstore was having a sale ended tonight tomorrow, I'd been meaning to go all week but was just too busy.


Walked through the door 15min before closing time, and right as I'm about to leave I spot a BB madras sack! 
(Keep in mind that I've been a pretty regular thrifter for a year plus now and have seen less than a dozen BB item, mostly ties and well-worn shirts).

Not only that but it's my size! (I rarely find suits or SCs in my size thrifting)


As I'm paying the clerk lets me know that I can get another item for . 99 cents. 
Not wanting to stay past close I quickly scan the store and see a pair of very wrinkled linen pants--perfect beater pants I figure.
Unfortunately they're size 34 (I'm a 32), but the linen feels really nice, and reminded of the "make your own sized bow tie" thread I buy them envisioning a cool khaki linen bow...
I get home, and check the tag and find out that they're Paul Stuart, not only that but the "34" on the tag is literal (they actually measure 34" just like most size 32 pants) i.e. they fit!!


Great day! the joy of my finds is tempered only by the depressing realization that size 34 pants fit me now...


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

Man, this thread has been dead this month. Thrift store finds of mine, totaling maybe $18:

For the fall:
- Lands' End houndstooth cotton long-sleeve polo sort of thing
- Viyella (the old 55/45 wool/cotton), by F.A. MacLeur, for Orvis, tattersall buttondown. It's sized an XL, but I wear a medium. Apparently someone tossed in the washer.
- Polo fly-fishing motif tie










- Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece olive green polo
- Lands' End hunter green silk knit
- 2 Gant ties in some kind of nubby silk, maybe Shantung or something










A trio of braces, for something like $0.50 each. Left to right: Trafalgar, Trafalgar, unmarked


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^The unmarked braces are nice, and appear to be of high quality. Are those lizard ends?


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

AlanC said:


> ^The unmarked braces are nice, and appear to be of high quality. Are those lizard ends?


I'm not sure. I was struck by the variation in the pattern, so I'm guessing it's an authentic exotic skin of some kind rather than printed calfskin, but I'm hardly an expert. Here's a closeup:


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^I've seen that design in braces before, I think. I'm trying to remember the name of the brand.

Edit: Just remembered. I think they may be Martin Dingman.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Here's a costume piece in honor of Joe Tradly, my new Adventurbilt fedora arrived after only 13 months of waiting:



















This won't see much wear until fall, however.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Jul 3, 2008)

I had a great day of thifting today. Poplin Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack for $11 and an interesting LE tie (skinny, linen, embroidered with sail boats, from their Charter Collection). I know its not silk, but I thought it was interesting and might be good for a casual Friday. For $2 I figured why not.
For anyone in the St. Louis area, the Goodwill on Manchester had several sack suits/jackets and 4 or 5 pairs of AE's along with some custom made shoes in size 11 1/2 (unfortunately a size to big for me or I would have bought them all).


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^No need to justify a linen tie. I really love the ones I have.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

AlanC said:


> Here's a costume piece in honor of Joe Tradly, my new Adventurbilt fedora arrived after only 13 months of waiting:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations! Steve's beaver felt is great fall and winter bearing. It is worth the wait


----------



## jbmcb (Sep 7, 2005)

wnh said:


>


 /\ -- That Lands End polo is awesome. Nice find!


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

And congratulations on the ties--they're great! :icon_smile:


----------



## CrescentCityConnection (Sep 24, 2007)

Perlis crawfish polo-kelly green (love this store, one of the very best)
Clarks Desert boots
two grosgrain watch straps
two pairs of M2 flat fronts


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

went to CEGO this morning, ordered two shirts.

1. white pinpoint oxford shirt, club collar (no holes), 

2. pink oxford button down. 

if you live in nyc area and crave for club collar shirts, why get it from brooks and endure the terrible customer service when you can get one from cego for a cheaper price (and the shirt will actually fit) ?


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Gearing up for fall:

Brioni cashmere sweater









Barbour Bedale (I'll take the pin off)

Alden 405s



























Boden dotted silk knit tie


----------



## Connemara (Sep 16, 2005)

'60's bespoke tweed coat by NYC tailor Sutton.


----------



## radisri (Dec 12, 2003)

*July Acquistions*

AE Park Avenue in Merlot. My first real dress shoes.
Polo dress socks 
A couple of new boxers 
Black stripped tie from Ralph Lauren (debating on keeping this one) 
Several eBayed Polo socks, after getting them I'm thinking they are seconds but at $4 a piece I'm okay with them. 
A new pair of sleep shorts


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

Conne, that jacket is a beauty.


----------



## hbecklin (Aug 22, 2007)

Quite a bit compared to most of my recent purchases (ties)...

Kent Clothes Brush (I finally found one I liked on eBay)

Orvis 56% Silk/44% wool Sack coat on eBay. Supposedly this has working cuff buttons and is Made in the USA- Southwick? I heard they make for Orvis.

NWT J. Press sack Blazer on eBay. This, according to people on this forum and on longwing's superb blog, is of Southwick make, ergo Pressidential. Haven't seen these online, but they supposedly exist. It's certainly Southwick, though.
https://imageshack.us

Amadeus grey coat on STP. They had a great sale going on, and Amadeus (a Schneider's product) is really good quality, IMHO.


----------



## Connemara (Sep 16, 2005)

Untilted said:


> Conne, that jacket is a beauty.


Thanks Tilt. 3 roll 2, super narrow lapels...what more could a guy want?!


----------



## Preu Pummel (Feb 5, 2008)

*Last minute acquisitions ...*

Got a package of three AE pairs today...

The camera flash is so horrendous I posted two photos; with and without.

All from the discount Ebay store; DIRTY bucks, MILFord, and Byrons (no puerile possibilities with that name). I looked them over for defects, but can't find any. My eyes might not be as keen as many shoe buyers. They didn't have the 'seconds' shoe gouge. Those dirty bucks cost $59 on Ebay. WHAT A STEAL. They have red vibram soles. The other two have incredibly soft leather uppers. My pictures show more shape and form than the photos done by AE on their sites. The Byrons look particularly horrible in AE photos, but in person are quite classy and tasty.

I have a pair of black Conways still coming in the mail.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Jul 3, 2008)

Preu Pummel said:


> Got a package of three AE pairs today...
> 
> The camera flash is so horrendous I posted two photos; with and without.
> 
> ...


Could I get the name of this ebay seller?


----------



## Preu Pummel (Feb 5, 2008)

RyanPatrick said:


> Could I get the name of this ebay seller?


Allen Edmonds store....

That's the link to the $59 Orleans in my size. Just search over your size, and go nuts. I've slowly warmed up to that site over the past 6 months, and have purchased over a dozen pairs. All are good, especially at the prices.


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

^ Nice. I assume those Byrons are in the chili calf? I've got a pair in black that I love, but the pictures of the chili ones on eBay look horrible.


----------



## Preu Pummel (Feb 5, 2008)

wnh said:


> ^ Nice. I assume those Byrons are in the chili calf? I've got a pair in black that I love, but the pictures of the chili ones on eBay look horrible.


Yep, chili calf.

I took a chance on them, and it paid off. Their site photos collapse the form of the shoes, don't show off the panels, and the lighting on the site is so dead dull you can't see how actual light plays off the form. And then they seemed to have smudged the color into an artificial appearance on their photos. Even my crap photos show them off better than the AE people do with a professional set up. Their photographer (and whoever manages their advertising) doesn't understand the ideas of form in space, lighting, and seductive portrayal. I'll never trust an AE photo again.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

Connemara said:


> Thanks Tilt. 3 roll 2, super narrow lapels...what more could a guy want?!


don;t foget the ticket pocket!


----------



## JordanW (Jan 8, 2007)

*BB Herringbone Tweed*

a steal at $29 BIN with free shipping


----------



## JordanW (Jan 8, 2007)

My God, those lapels are gorgeous.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

JordanW said:


> a steal at $29 BIN with free shipping


good purchase, Jordan. don't forget to suppress the waist a lil bit.


----------



## JordanW (Jan 8, 2007)

Untilted said:


> good purchase, Jordan. don't forget to suppress the waist a lil bit.


I'll show you _suppress_, punk.

:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## hbs midwest (Sep 19, 2007)

Inherited from our dear friend, sometime pastor, and mischievous elder-brother figure, Fr David Charles Lynch, RIP 29 June 2008: 

Small collection of 1960s/1980s striped neckwear, all <3.5" width...the prize is by Resilio, repp guard stripe in burgundy/hunter, 3.2" width.

Aftershave: Tabac and English Garden, among others

hbs


----------



## HL Poling and Sons (Mar 24, 2006)

4 OCBDs w/ flap pocket and rear button on collar:

Blue
Pink
Green
Pink/white candy stripe


----------



## JordanW (Jan 8, 2007)

HL Poling and Sons said:


> 4 OCBDs w/ flap pocket and rear button on collar:
> 
> Blue
> Pink
> ...


Source?


----------



## HL Poling and Sons (Mar 24, 2006)

RL.

No ponies anywhere, for the logo-phobics.


----------



## stfu (Apr 30, 2008)

Under the wire, just arrived (and my word I need to learn to take photos): 
https://img293.imageshack.us/my.php?image=picture003nn1.jpg

$80 plus shipping as they apparently were floor models. AE Park Avenues with virgin soles for this price? I was happy.


----------



## Naval Gent (May 12, 2007)

HL Poling and Sons said:


> RL.
> 
> No ponies anywhere, for the logo-phobics.


I'm a logo _phobe_, but a soft collar _phile_. I was musing just this week on the PRL shirts. "If only they didn't have that teenager-looking logo." Do these require some secret knock on a nondescript door somewhere, or can they be had from a store or internet site?

Scott


----------



## RyanPatrick (Jul 3, 2008)

Naval Gent said:


> I'm a logo _phobe_, but a soft collar _phile_. I was musing just this week on the PRL shirts. "If only they didn't have that teenager-looking logo." Do these require some secret knock on a nondescript door somewhere, or can they be had from a store or internet site?
> 
> Scott


In my experience it is hit or miss. A lot of times you can find their dress shirts sans-pony, though not the OCBD's. The Purple Label line doesn't have logos, but can be pretty pricey.


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

stfu said:


> Under the wire, just arrived (and my word I need to learn to take photos):
> https://img293.imageshack.us/my.php?image=picture003nn1.jpg
> 
> $80 plus shipping as they apparently were floor models. AE Park Avenues with virgin soles for this price? I was happy.


Wow. Can't beat that. Do they appear faded at all, being floor models? Or greasy from all those hands doing some heavy petting?


----------



## stfu (Apr 30, 2008)

wnh said:


> Wow. Can't beat that. Do they appear faded at all, being floor models? Or greasy from all those hands doing some heavy petting?


No grease, no finger prints, no fading, and no nicks, and the soles look 'new'! Unfortunately, no cloth, and no AE box, but such is life. The fit is perfect, and this is the first AE I have on this last.

There is a couple stitches that look like it may me be coming loose near the heel where the upper meets the liner on one of the shoes. For the price, I was very willing to risk this and i think it could be remediated if it gets worse. If it stays "as-is" I am one happy person. If I have to fix it, I am still one happy person!


----------



## HL Poling and Sons (Mar 24, 2006)

Naval Gent said:


> I'm a logo _phobe_, but a soft collar _phile_. I was musing just this week on the PRL shirts. "If only they didn't have that teenager-looking logo." Do these require some secret knock on a nondescript door somewhere, or can they be had from a store or internet site?
> 
> Scott


Scott, the shirts are here: https://www.ralphlauren.com/product...1&view=all&ab=viewall&SMR=1&parentPage=family

Right now, they're clearing them out for $37.50 each.

Note, they're slightly distressed, though not overly so. The collars seem to be completely unlined. And they are the "custom" slim cut, even slimmer than J. Press's shirts and no where near as full as Brooks's. I like the cut.

The shirts have vintage-y RL shirtmaker "factory" stampings (as though they were made ca. Triangle Shirtwaist Co. [1911]) in the inside of the collar and at the very bottom of one of the shirt tails. These seems to be permanent, but won't be seen when the shirt is worn tucked in.

Oddly, most colors are available only in BIG sizes at this point.

Hope that helps.

HL


----------



## JordanW (Jan 8, 2007)

AlanC said:


> Barbour Bedale
> 
> Alden 405s


Some fine kit there, Alan. I'm jealous.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Got a pair of Park Aves thru the Thrift Exchange then put in an order w/ AE for some laces, cream, cleaner/condition, etc. AE is offering free shipping right now.

Brian


----------

